# Bolink Bodies



## SPIDER (Nov 9, 2004)

Anyone know where I can find the 89 Iroc Z, 68 Camaro, 69 Charger, and the 72 Monte Carlo and the first version of the 70 nova?
I have contacted Cdi racing several times via email and got no response. I called and the number is disconnected. 
If anyone knows where I can get these bodies besides ebay, because Im constantly checking there, lmk. Thanks!


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

LOL, sorry. CDI is a lost cause. Parma/Pse may be your only bet on the older bodies. http://www.parmapse.com/home.asp goto catalog. bodies then TOURING 

'49 Mercury Custom 
'69 Chevy® Camaro™ 
'70 Ford Boss Mustang 
‘57 Chevy® Bel Air® 
‘61 Chevy® Impala™ 
‘97 Chevrolet®Corvette®
'70 cuda
'427 cobra


----------



## SPIDER (Nov 9, 2004)

Hmm yea Ive seen parmas and I do like/own a few of them. I was just looking for the above mentioned ones though. 
Whats up with CDI? Cant they get it going?


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

CDI never had plans for the 'classic' bodies anyway, as far as I know... 

I'd say check Steve Rule's "Bolink Closeout Sale" on eBay first and/or wait for Steve to bring them back on his own...


----------



## SPIDER (Nov 9, 2004)

From what I saw on cdi's site they had listed the bodies which included almost every body bolink produced. I did contact bolinkcloseouts and havent heard anything from him so I guess he doesnt have any left.  
Wish they hadnt gone out of business.


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

http://stores.ebay.com/Bolink-RC-Cars-Close-Out-Sale_W0QQsspagenameZl2QQtZkm


----------



## bradford (Sep 25, 2001)

i have a couple 1/12 scale 68 camaro bodies along with a couple of the 1/12 scale sprint car.


----------



## SPIDER (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks but I need 1/10th scale.


----------



## yme (May 19, 2002)

HPI makes a '70 Dodge Charger body. And I think Associated makes an IROC Camaro body. That's if a Bolink body isn't necessary. Come to think of it, there's a guy by the name of Beattle Kendall who has every Bolink body. All I can tell you as far as getting in touch with him you would have to find someone that's into R/C Drag Racing. I think he's from Maryland. You can try RCDrags.com for help locating him. For Bolink stuff you need to contact Jack Wright. Pegasus Hobbies has a nice '70 Mustang.


----------



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

Does CDI or any other company produce Nascar bodies for larger cars right now? Or simply to look for a closeout sale? Just in case if some friends would roll with an old large RC10.

Stephane Courchesne


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

*more*

Spider, I recently heard that Bolink may be remaking all their bodies in January. If I hear anything more, I'll post here.
Brian


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

I heard the same thing... Word was that CDI folded and Steve got all the equipment back from them (I'll bet he'd rather have had the money! LOL!)... Anyway -- unless he can sell the body business off to someone, he might as well go back to pulling lexan. The demand for the Bolink bodies is sure high enough! :thumbsup:

Just about all I'll run on my oval cars is their HD Monte Carlo...


----------



## hydroracer (Feb 18, 2004)

Does anyone have a contact number or address for Steve? I need to contact him about a body.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

[email protected] is steves email..


----------



## kaleidoscopem (Jun 19, 2004)

Dont waste your time with the Bolink guy. He hardly ever responds to e-mails, and if he does respond, you will never hear from him again after that one time. He scammed me out of some money off of EBAY. I'm still waiting to get my money back from him that he promised me back over 2 months ago now. And that was after it took a month and a half without him even shipping my order....so, im out my money, and still have no merchandise. I know of others that I race with too that I later found out have been stiffed by him....so buyer beware. I found some older style bodies at a hobby shop in a smaller town called Sebring, FL. It was downtown and I believe called... Downtown Hobbies. Ill see if I can find a phone number.


----------



## hydroracer (Feb 18, 2004)

that is exactly why I am trying to get in contact with him. I bought a body over a month ago and he has not shipped it yet and I wanted a phone # so that I can call him since he is not responding to my emails.

if anyone has a phone number, I would greatly appreciate it as I want to resolve this matter ASAP.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

My suggestion is that this be reported to eBay.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Hmmm.... I got my order in December just fine -- I've completed several successful transactions with Steve via his eBay store...? 

I know he has had some health issues, and back in December, he said the person he had working on filing orders, etc. really let him down (the guy just boxed things up, but didn't mail them even though he got the postage money from Steve, etc.).

From the last PayPal Invoice from Steve:
*Steve Rule 
PO Box 2136 
Duluth, GA 30096 
United States *

I don't have a phone number for him though... Sorry...


----------



## kaleidoscopem (Jun 19, 2004)

I reported him to Paypal....thats my recomendation....That is if you paid via paypal.


----------



## hydroracer (Feb 18, 2004)

Steve has contacted me today. he stated that he was going to make this situation right. Thanks to Steve for finally responding to me. thanks to everyone for their information.


----------



## kaleidoscopem (Jun 19, 2004)

I hope he really makes things right for you. He told me the same thing, and I still wound up having to take things up with Paypal. But, good luck to you.


----------

